# UKRAINE | Railways



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

I can hardly read Ukrainian text and I can pick up every other word though and I am sure other users will be interested about ukrainian railways too. 

Any further details about new electric unit developed in cooperation with Siemens ? I read also they will help with designing brand new unit for future high speed rail. Which lines in Ukraine are suitable for 160 kph speed ? I must say 'Ekspres Ukraina' cars look very good.


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Making one of the ugliest trainsets attractive could be a really tough job in other circumstances, but not on this day, when photographers got help from passengers to accomplish the task.









One half of a 2M62 passes over the Dniester river bridge with a south bound service,the bridge links the two locations Zalishchyki with Kostrizhevka.









2M62-1051









VL8-670


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

DR1A 260
It is morning rush hour in the Grechany station. Two DR1A diesel units arrive at the same time to pick up all the passengers.









KT4SU trams #1004 and #1140 goes on Rynok Square in Lviv.









TU2 034 with a passenger train near Oleshnik, between Vinogradiv and Hmelnik junction.









D1-631


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

TEP70-0069









DR1A-331









Train Kharkov-Kiev and train Kharkov-Kremenchug.









Parked next to the river Prut this ancient motorbike looks like if the recent flood have taken its toll on it. However it's used by an angler daily.


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

CHS2, Kriviy Rig, Ukraine









Electric loco ChS2
Electric Locomotive ChS2-581 with train









Everyone, even the ducks, turn out to watch a rare steam train pass through the village of Virhovati in the Ukraine.









Steam 0-10-0 Zr Russian series


----------



## AGC (Sep 21, 2002)

Ukrainian long distance trains are quite comfortable. Like in Russia, there are 3 classes (all with beds). The cheapest class (plackarta) has not separate compartments. Middle class (kupe) has 4 beds in compartment. It is very comfortable.
8 years ago I took train from Lviv to Simferopol in Crimea. Journey took 27 hours but it was not boring. The food in train is cheap. You have free boiling water in car. The train is punctual. On stations local people sell cheap food.


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

do they have newer carts with showers?


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

New York Morning said:


> CHS2, Kriviy Rig, Ukraine


Isn't that left loco from Czechoslovakia? It looks like class 125 locos used on wide-gauge line in Eastern Slovakia:


----------



## Gyorgy (Mar 11, 2009)

New York Morning said:


> CHS2, Kriviy Rig, Ukraine


And what means NZVZ on the right loco?


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Gyorgy said:


> And what means NZVZ on the right loco?


It means Novocherkassk (town's name) elektrotrain factory.


----------



## NMAISTER007 (Oct 29, 2008)

As a preparation for the UEFA Euro 2012 cup that is being hosted by Poland and Ukraine, the infrastructure has to be improved. Last month (December 2009), the UEFA president Michel Platini said that all 4 cities in Ukraine were approved, and the same thing with Poland, yet he said that if a city falls back too much off the schedule, he will have the right to remove one (Or maybe even a few cities). The second largest city in Ukraine, Kharkiv, is also indeed improving their infrastructure, and Im suprised to find this, a double deck train that they are planning to release (Or already have, Im not really sure because there is still no information).



















^^ The first photo looks like it was taken in Ukraine, but the second one is definitely not taken in Ukraine because the sign that is hanging up on the metal poles is not Ukrainian at all.


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

The first photo is from the Czech Republic. The rails seem normal gauged, and the livery of the train is the proof for that. About the second photo, its without doubt a Regio DB, from Germany.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Usually in English they are called double deck trains or bi-level trains. 

The first is indeed a train from the Czech Republic and is manufactured by Skoda. The same manufacturer that is building the double decker trains for Ukrzaliznytsia, it might be a broad gauge version of the same type on the picture.
http://www.kmu.gov.ua/control/en/publish/article?art_id=87476525&cat_id=32598


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

The first pic is a Skoda EMU of the Czech "Esko" service (the commuter rail of Prague). The second is showing a car of DB Regio built by Bombardier, used for regional services. Both are standard gauge.
So, basically, no information about Ukraine at all. Could you post the source where you've read about these double deckers for Ukraine?


----------



## NMAISTER007 (Oct 29, 2008)

Here, I translated the link on google translate http://translate.google.com/transla...aeuro2012.com/content/view/892/1/&sl=ru&tl=en


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

AGC said:


> The cheapest class (plackarta) has not separate compartments. Journey took 27 hours but it was not boring


Yep. Forget about such word as boring in ukrainian trains


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

what is the main transportation way in Ukraine?


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

Kuvvaci said:


> what is the main transportation way in Ukraine?


Maps of ukrainian railways 

Map emphasise rail network and big stations










Here you can see in what branches railways are divided


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

So, the main treansportation way is railways in Ukraine, right?

Do you have inter-city buses?


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

For sure they do


----------



## KaZantiP (Sep 12, 2008)

Ukrainian railways is even badder then romanians


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

KaZantiP said:


> Ukrainian railways is even badder then romanians


not at all, they just need to change some rolling stock.


----------



## peter_gabriel (May 5, 2010)

KaZantiP said:


> Ukrainian railways is even badder then romanians


hahaha,you are joking,no?All ukrainian trains and assets are russian design and all your trains looks like you wanna puke:lol::lol::lol::bash:


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Is something will be made specially for Euro 2012 ? A special cities hosts services for example ?


----------



## 6opuC (Apr 22, 2007)

Here You go.

Date: 2.11.2010
Memorandum signed on purchase of Hyundai high-speed trains for EURO 2012

A protocol of intention was signed yesterday in the city of Changwon (South Korea) on the Ukrainian government's intention to buy 6 high-speed trains from the South Korean company Hyundai.

Ukrainian Vice Prime Minister Borys Kolesnikov signed the protocol on behalf of the Ukrainian side, who heads the delegation on talks about the purchase of trains, a correspondent of the Information centre Ukraine-2012 reports from Changwon. During EURO 2012 this trains will cover the Kyiv-Donetsk, Kyiv-Lviv and Kyiv-Kharkiv routes. They will eventually connect other Ukrainian cities.

The maximum speed is 180 km per hour, which will enable travel time between host cities to be cut by a third. The time to travel from Kyiv to Donetsk will be cut from 12 to 8 hours and from Kyiv to Kharkiv from 6 to 4 and from Kyiv to Lviv from 6.5 hours to 5 hours. As a rule, these trains will consist of 6 coaches: three class I (42—48 passengers) and three class ІІ (64—68 passengers). One train can take up to 368 passengers.

According to preliminary calculations, the price of tickets will be comparable to those which exist today between host cities. Hyundai trains do not require special rails and are completely adapted to Ukrainian rail track.

Information centre “Ukraine-2012”


----------



## LMB (May 5, 2008)

Equario said:


> This map ilustrates history of ukrainian railways development
> 
> 
> *(c) Wikipedia*


Or, more properly, "History of railway development in Ukraine". Some of the lines were not developed by Ukraine, correct? 

(This is not meant to start a troll-like discussion, but to keep facts straight.)


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Gadiri said:


> Is something will be made specially for Euro 2012 ? A special cities hosts services for example ?





6opuC said:


> Here You go.
> 
> Date: 2.11.2010
> Memorandum signed on purchase of Hyundai *high-speed trains *for EURO 2012
> ...


Thank, you. It was easy to guess. 

But at 180km/h, those are not high speed trains. Only rapid or fast trains.


----------



## 6opuC (Apr 22, 2007)

peter_gabriel said:


> hahaha,you are joking,no?All ukrainian trains and assets are russian design and all your trains looks like you wanna puke:lol::lol::lol::bash:


Thats nothing. compare it with problems of Romanian railways.
Massive layoffs, summed delay in 2009 was 3 years (sick!hno, and huge financial losses.

"The Global Competitiveness Report 2010-2011" ranked Romanian railways on 70th place. Ukrainian railways are on 25th! In addition they achived profitability in 2009 of 35mln Euro.
In short, today Romanian rail works much much worse than its northern neighbor.



http://www.weforum.org/reports/global-competitiveness-report-2010-2011-0?fo=1


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2010)

6opuC said:


> Thats nothing. compare it with problems of Romanian railways.
> Massive layoffs, summed delay in 2009 was 3 years (sick!hno, and huge financial losses.
> 
> "The Global Competitiveness Report 2010-2011" ranked Romanian railways on 70th place. Ukrainian railways are on 25th! In addition they achived profitability in 2009 of 35mln Euro.
> ...


yeah,right.In Romania we have large investments in the railway sector.Only the romanian state company have major capital problem's becouse of bad management.The private companies ended the year of 2009 on profit.Keep dreaming dear friend.............


----------



## 6opuC (Apr 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> yeah,right.In Romania we have large investments in the railway sector.Only the romanian state company have major capital problem's becouse of bad management.The private companies ended the year of 2009 on profit.Keep dreaming dear friend.............


You've answerd one problem. OK so what about huge delays. Did they disappeared suddenly. from day to day?. * I doubt that "The Global Competitiveness Report 2010-2011" lies*. Polish railway(pos. 62) is just tragic at that point . so we have a lot in common my friend.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2010)

6opuC said:


> You've answerd one problem. OK so what about huge delays. Did they disappeared suddenly. from day to day?. * I doubt that "The Global Competitiveness Report 2010-2011" lies*. Polish railway(pos. 62) is just tragic at that point . so we have a lot in common my friend.


I said that the most problem's and delays belong to the romanian state company.They have no target for the future and a very bad management.Becouse is the biggest railway company in romania they have huge delays and appears on your report....


----------



## 6opuC (Apr 22, 2007)

This report ranks general quality of rail infrastructure. nevermind.


----------



## 6opuC (Apr 22, 2007)

"Ukraine railways in 2010 is predicting a net profit in the sum of 600 million UAH. (about 60 mln EUR)"

so we have another example of the national railway, which can be profitable:cheers:

http://www.uz.gov.ua/index.php?f=Doc.View&p=news_5767.0.news&lng=uk


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

LMB said:


> Or, more properly, "History of railway development in Ukraine". Some of the lines were not developed by Ukraine, correct?
> 
> (This is not meant to start a troll-like discussion, but to keep facts straight.)


Sorry, my mistake



6opuC said:


> "Ukraine railways in 2010 is predicting a net profit in the sum of 600 million UAH."
> 
> so we have another example of the national railway, which can be profitable:cheers:
> 
> http://www.uz.gov.ua/index.php?f=Doc.View&p=news_5767.0.news&lng=uk


Indeed yes, therefore I hope that Ukraine railways will do smart investment with this profit in railway and rolling stock.


----------



## yuriy88 (Jan 2, 2011)

hello, everybody!
if you wanna see more of ukrainian railways you can go to this link:
http://parovoz.com/newgallery/?&LNG=EN&NO_ICONS=0&CATEG=-1&HOWMANY=192
just go down the page, there you can chose the region from the list, look for ukraine and enjoy. the new photos come daily.
this link:http://www.bueker.net/trainspotting/map.php?file=maps/ukraine/ukraine.gif is the map of ukrainian railroads in english with specification of electricity type, single or double-track, etc.
for those who don't know:
passenger trains run at 120 km/h max and 70-80 km/h average
rapid trains (so called ''expresses'') run at 140 km/h max and 90-100 average
there is a potential to reach 160-180 km/h max and 100-120 average on main directions.


----------



## Skysteel (Nov 14, 2009)

Animated map of the passenger trains 

http://www.swrailway.gov.ua/timetable/routes/


----------



## Skysteel (Nov 14, 2009)

rapid train "Stolichnyi express" Kyiv - Dnipropetrovsk



















and new colors of cars "Stolychnyi express"









video


----------



## psychology (May 27, 2010)

new colors. !!! so beautiful. so sweet.


----------



## orland (May 6, 2008)

Design of new trainsets to be produced by Hyundai and delivered in March 2012 was revealed last week



























































































Seats in first (above) amd second (below) classes


----------



## AlexisMD (Mar 13, 2010)

^^
Nice, how many ?


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

The most crappy point about those trainsets - why to pour money into other country economies, when homeland producers are still able to produce the same?
If the question would be about 220 km/h or 300 km/h I would be first to say "buy aboard"... But 160 km/h trainset is no rocket science.


----------



## pebe (Nov 30, 2010)

just curios: two driver seats ? is it standard in the ukraine to have two drivers ?


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

pebe said:


> just curios: two driver seats ? is it standard in the ukraine to have two drivers ?


Yes, all mainline trains on 1520 are operated by 2 persons - driver and his assistant.


----------



## orland (May 6, 2008)

AlexisMD said:


> ^^
> Nice, how many ?


6 will be delivered by Euro2012 and 4 more by the end of 2012. First six will serve routes between Kiev and Kharkiv, Donetsk and Lviv.


----------



## vladygark (Jan 4, 2010)

How much money for those trains?


----------



## orland (May 6, 2008)

24 mln EUR for each


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

why tow people control desk?


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Luli Pop said:


> why tow people control desk?


Default operation practice in 1520 countries.


----------



## Alex_Riccio (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

XAN_ said:


> Default operation practice in 1520 countries.


thanks!


----------



## 6opuC (Apr 22, 2007)

made by ukrainian company. Vmax - 200km/h (some say)


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

It's 200 max, 3000 V DC and 25000 AC electrical train. It's produced by KVSZ plant in Kremenchug.


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

How many in-house rolling stock manufacturers does Ukraine have?


----------



## 6opuC (Apr 22, 2007)

I know 2: Luganskteplovoz plant and Kriyukivskyi plant


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Actually:
Luganskteplovoz - Diesel locos, EMUs, DMUs, electric locos*, trams**
KVSZ - pass. cars, freight cars, high-speed EMUs, subway EMUs
Tatra Yug - trams
DEVZ - electric locos, bimodal locos for open-pit mining operations.

*actually it's just a licensed russian locos by NEVZ, not originally developed.
** discontinued for more than 10 years. Sadly it was only about 7 trams produced...


----------



## eibonvale (Oct 15, 2011)

6opuC said:


> made by ukrainian company. Vmax - 200km/h (some say)


Wow - what a beautiful train! That has to be one of the best recent designs i have seen in a while, in both shape and livery. I have never heard of this one before - does anyone have any more info? What type is it? Is it in service? What sort of routes is it used for?


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

eibonvale said:


> Wow - what a beautiful train! That has to be one of the best recent designs i have seen in a while, in both shape and livery. I have never heard of this one before - does anyone have any more info? What type is it? Is it in service? What sort of routes is it used for?


It's actually an unnamed high-speed train by KVSZ (situated in Kremenchug, Poltavska oblast'). Its top speed is 220, but recommended service speed is 200. Two 9-car set are already ordered by Donetsk Railway. Power supply - 25 kV AC or 3 kV DC. Each set consist of 2 powered cars (8 powered axles total) and 7 powerless cars (28 axles total). VIP, 1st and 2nd class cars are avaible (1+2, 2+2, 2+3 seats respectively). BTW, it has a wider body than classic 1520 loco-hauled cars - so it require wider loading gauge, just like all other soviet-era EMU (ER9, ER2, etc.)
The first set is still under construction. First service run is probably due to 2012.


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

> High speed trains of «Hyundai Rotem» will run between Ukrainian host cities of Euro 2012 from May 15


http://ukraine2012.gov.ua/news/191/51076/


----------



## vladygark (Jan 4, 2010)

XAN_ said:


> It's actually an unnamed high-speed train by KVSZ (situated in Kremenchug, Poltavska oblast'). Its top speed is 220, but recommended service speed is 200. Two 9-car set are already ordered by Donetsk Railway. Power supply - 25 kV AC or 3 kV DC. Each set consist of 2 powered cars (8 powered axles total) and 7 powerless cars (28 axles total).


So this isn't really an EMU but rather a classic locomotive-hauled train, something like Talgo or TGV?

Can you tell what is the cost of KVSZ train for Donetsk?


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

vladygark said:


> So this isn't really an EMU but rather a classic locomotive-hauled train, something like Talgo or TGV?
> 
> Can you tell what is the cost of KVSZ train for Donetsk?


AFAIK first and last car will have some seats also, do it's a kind of EMU with low number of powered cars.

303450540 UAH for 2 sets


----------



## vladygark (Jan 4, 2010)

Could you please translate the value to euro/dollar? Thx in advance.


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

1 USD = 8 UAH
1 EURO = 10,7 UAH

~28 359 800 EURo for 2 sets


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

New rolling stock for Ukrainian railways:

*Hyundai-Rotem:*































































http://ukraine2012.gov.ua/photo/51012.html


*Ukrainian (KVSZ):*




































http://www.kvsz.com/index.php?optio...1-12-26-11-48-39&catid=1:e&Itemid=105&lang=ru


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://parovoz.com/


----------



## PJeka (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow! Photos from my native town! It was one of the first towns, 
which in Russian Empire built electric tram lines at the end of XIX century
And now this is great, that such EMU trains can be produced in Ukraine! 
Dulcis at decoru!!


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

PJeka said:


> Wow! Photos from my native town! It was one of the first towns,
> which in Russian Empire built electric tram lines at the end of XIX century
> And now this is great, that such EMU trains can be produced in Ukraine!
> Dulcis at decoru!!


Photos from Kremenchug aren't EMU, it's a loco-hauled train. An actual 220 kmh EMU should be somewhere at the same plant, maybe around the corner


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

Ukrainian train, made ​​in Kremenchuk (200km/h)






















































http://poltavanews.com.ua/news/soci...okazali-na-poltavshhini-suchasni-potyagi.aspx


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

New double-decker trains of Skoda Vagonka (the first train will be in March)














































http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.240836366007506.54704.219068128184330&type=1


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

New electric locomotive 2ЕС10 



















http://uz.gov.ua/press_center/up_to_date_topic/298293/


----------



## ianto (May 21, 2008)

UZ Class 675 trials at Velim, Czech Republic.

www.zelpage.cz
(c) Louis Armstrong


----------



## caicoo (Apr 27, 2007)

testing in Cerhenice


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

Kharkiv








http://zatramvaj.org.ua/forum/28-285-3#15637


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Harisson said:


> Ukrainian train, made ​​in Kremenchuk (200km/h)


cool:cheers:


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

> *Inter-regional coaches on test​
> 09 March 2012 *
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.railwaygazette.com/nc/news/single-view/view/inter-regional-coaches-on-test.html


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

Kharkiv








http://dozor.kharkov.ua/city/dorogi-transport/1106155.html


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

Donetsk's reconstructed railway station








http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/донецк/users/maktavish-ss/view/714959


----------



## v_florin (Apr 7, 2007)

What an amazing pic! Reminds me of the train areas in Tarkovsky's "Stalker"


----------



## Skysteel (Nov 14, 2009)

*Donetsk railway station*


----------



## Skysteel (Nov 14, 2009)

Train "Capital express" Kyiv-Kharkiv with new passenger wagons.Made by KVBZ










Hyundai Rotem 









Skoda


----------



## zrenok (Apr 11, 2012)

Поездов чтоль скоростных не видели?


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

zrenok said:


> Поездов чтоль скоростных не видели?


This is English-speaking section. Please don't use other language here.
Это англоязычная секция, тут не принято пользоваться другими языками.


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

zrenok said:


> Поездов чтоль скоростных не видели?


For what you do it written? :nuts:
К чему ты это написал?


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Are the double-deckers meant for regional/inter-regional services?


----------



## 6opuC (Apr 22, 2007)

^^
inter regional


----------



## sekelsenmat (May 20, 2008)

Any nice maps showing the upgrades of lines and stations which were made in the last years leading to the Euro?

It would be excellent a map showing the maximum speed in each line =)


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

Donetsk








http://ostro.org/


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

UEFA joins the 'party:-



UEFA.com said:


> (by Victor Hurov)
> 
> Journey times in Ukraine have been slashed by a quarter after the completion of extensive rail improvements.
> 
> ...


Taken from the Euro2012 dedicated site


----------



## vladygark (Jan 4, 2010)

Hyundai Rotem HRCS2-002 train in Kiev.









http://trainpix.org/photo/31197/









http://trainpix.org/photo/31195/


----------



## mishu88 (Jul 14, 2009)

Very good photos! I hope that the Hyundai and Skoda new trains will face the -35 Degrees temperatures in the winter!


----------



## lazany (Oct 17, 2010)

*loco in Odesa*


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

One of the last remaining VL60. They are nearly phased out at the moment.


----------



## lazany (Oct 17, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk train station*


----------



## lazany (Oct 17, 2010)

*Simferopol*


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

The new Ukrainian-made high-speed train being tested

Imho - the sexiest train in the world at this point








http://www.parovoz.com/newgallery/pg_view.php?ID=375206&LNG=RU#picture


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

Dnipropetrovsk








http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=73784&period=30


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

VelesHomais said:


> The new Ukrainian-made high-speed train being tested
> 
> Imho - the sexiest train in the world at this point
> 
> ...


Well it may be the sexiest, but only if they fix the sides, so they will look plain, not like a field after carpet bombing hno:
But the front is really sexy, slightly resembling Pendolino before it's last redesign.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

It seems to me that a plastic membrane is covering the sides, giving the impression of an uneven surface.


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

But the front is made of plastic too.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

By plastic membrane I meant плёнка


----------



## lazany (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## lazany (Oct 17, 2010)

*Moscu - Simferopol*


----------



## lazany (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## lazany (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

Kharkiv

















by Мохнатое Пельме


----------



## wappoltava (Apr 10, 2011)

*Report from the test speed electric "KVSZ"*












































http://www.kvsz.com/index.php?optio...2-07-20-10-21-41&catid=1:e&Itemid=105&lang=en


----------



## mishu88 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello! Can anyone help me to identify and gain some information about this electric quarry locomotive? Thank you!

п-32










Source:
http://2leep.com/bar.php?url=http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/73440.html

or










Source:
http://roman-davydoff.livejournal.com/63803.html


----------



## Dakkus (May 12, 2005)

mishu88 said:


> Hello! Can anyone help me to identify and gain some information about this electric quarry locomotive? Thank you!
> 
> п-32
> 
> ...


Found out using your sources that the name of such machine in Russian is ”Tyagoviy agregat”. This wikipedia article tells the following: It is not п32м but пэ2м, built in year 1967, 5460 kW, 694 kN, 29,8 km/h, 65 km/h.
Note the small letter M above the minus after the пэ2.

You can buy such locomotives from Chelyabinskiy Elektrovozoremontnyi Zavod if you have the cash


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

wappoltava said:


> *Report from the test speed electric "KVSZ"*



*Actually, this one is a high speed, 220 km/h
*http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/single-view/view/prototype-220-kmh-trainset-on-test.html




cool


----------



## Nigel20 (Aug 1, 2012)

Very nice thread!


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

The government has announced that it will not by Hyundai trains 160km/h anymore, but will buy Ukrainian KSVZ trains which have passed testing phase successfully and have more advanced features and capable to run 220 km/h.

Trailer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNUTTEFMhdM&feature=youtu.be&t=1m11s

Which is amazing and just proves that Ukraine has the best engineers on earth who were capable to build high speed train from scratch in so short period of time.


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

^^ Whatever floats your boat, buddy


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

Sopomon said:


> Whatever floats your boat, buddy


^^^^
at least check this out
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antonov_An-225_Mriya

and try to find bigger in this world.

and other project related to rockets constructions, etc.

and some guys opened very famous Aircraft companies in US
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Igor_Sikorsky
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sikorsky_Aircraft


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

SkyGurt said:


> ...just proves that Ukraine has the best engineers on earth...


Building a train for 220 km/h isn't specially rocket science... some people
were already doing that 50 years ago. For when is planned the opening of
the first ukrainian line which will see trains cruising at 220 km/h in
commercial service ?


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

MarcVD said:


> Building a train for 220 km/h isn't specially rocket science... some people
> were already doing that 50 years ago. For when is planned the opening of
> the first ukrainian line which will see trains cruising at 220 km/h in
> commercial service ?


I didn't tell that it is a rocket science. 
I said that they have managed to complete it in a very short period of time with the world class quality. 
As regarding 220km/h, I don't know exact dates, but they are updating the infrastructure at the moment.


----------



## PJeka (Sep 21, 2011)

Excavation of the new Beskidzka tunnel (near 2 km long) is due to start shortly
at the Carpathian Dividing Range, which will be 122 meters longer than existing 
old Beskidska tunnel. Construction of the new tunnel solves transport problem
on the Italy-Slovenia-Hungary-Slovakia-Ukraine-Russia corridor
http://gazeta.ua/articles/life/_na-lvivschini-pochinayut-buduvati-drugij-beskidskij-tunel/460576
http://www.unn.com.ua/en/news/961250-in-the-carpathians,-will-be-built-a-new-railway-tunnel-beskidzka


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

PJeka said:


> Excavation of the new Beskidzka tunnel (near 2 km long) is due to start shortly
> at the Carpathian Dividing Range, which will be 122 meters longer than existing
> old Beskidska tunnel. Construction of the new tunnel solves transport problem
> on the Italy-Slovenia-Hungary-Slovakia-Ukraine-Russia corridor
> ...


The main reasoning - new tunnel will be 2 track and will have superior hydro-isolation, while old one have only 1 track and have issues with water flow and freezing


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

MarcVD said:


> Building a train for 220 km/h isn't specially rocket science... some people
> were already doing that 50 years ago. For when is planned the opening of
> the first ukrainian line which will see trains cruising at 220 km/h in
> commercial service ?


Sadly, it's currently no real plans to go beyond 180.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Renovated Slavyansk station (Donetsk oblast) - open 2012.10.22*

http://www.ostro.org/donetsk/economics/news/408112/


















































































http://ura.dn.ua/19.10.2012/131009.html


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

> *Prototype 220 km/h trainset on test
> 
> 24 June 2012​ *
> 
> ...



http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/single-view/view/prototype-220-kmh-trainset-on-test.html


18 tons pear axle. Just a little fat for european network (maximum 17 tons).


----------



## thainoodles (Aug 29, 2012)

I wonder how safe it will be, because lets be honest it's not a problem to buy a train capable of reaching speeds over 200km/h but condition of the tracks and whole infrastucture surrounding them may be not good enough. It might be better to improve the quality of rail infrastructure in Ukraine first, because i have a feeling that this whole deal with HSR is just to show those damned westerners that they can do this too.


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

thainoodles said:


> I wonder how safe it will be, because lets be honest it's not a problem to buy a train capable of reaching speeds over 200km/h but condition of the tracks and whole infrastucture surrounding them may be not good enough. It might be better to improve the quality of rail infrastructure in Ukraine first, because i have a feeling that this whole deal with HSR is just to show those damned westerners that they can do this too.


 Actually, there is a fare number of 160 km\h stretches with possible further upgrade up to 200, so the only question - when the budget will grant money for the upgrade.


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

New metro cars produced by Ukrainian company KVSZ. 

*metro car mod. 81-7021*



















*metro car mod. 81-7036* in service already (Kyiv metro).


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

thainoodles said:


> I wonder how safe it will be, because lets be honest it's not a problem to buy a train capable of reaching speeds over 200km/h but condition of the tracks and whole infrastucture surrounding them may be not good enough. It might be better to improve the quality of rail infrastructure in Ukraine first, because i have a feeling that this whole deal with HSR is just to show those damned westerners that they can do this too.



You probably need to know that westerners do not use HSR trains. For example, USA (except brief segments up to 240 km/h for Acela Express), Canada, Australia & New Zealand do not have them. If you are referring to western Europe, some of countries produce good trains, but we don't need to show anything to anyone. 
The idea with HSR trains is to build a strong production line and get into world competition. Now we have HRS trains and we also work on improving infrastructure. Hope this clarifies.


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

XAN_ said:


> Actually, there is a fare number of 160 km\h stretches with possible further upgrade up to 200, so the only question - when the budget will grant money for the upgrade.


Wrong point. The government was clear - you need to have good economical reasons to run 200+ km/h trains. Thinks about safety also: bypassing rails should be physically prohibited. Shinkansen is a good example: no death incidents for the 40+ years of service. To build viaducts, tunnels and other safety objects will require huge investments and may be done, but I believe, that private sector will be highly involved. As it was announced before, private investors may be involved in passenger rail transport in 5 years. 
On the other side, government has a project to connect Moscow (Russia) with Kyiv (Ukraine) with a high speed infrastructure. Let's see how it goes, but don't just blindly judge the government.


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, in Europe there is a great number of classic lines upgraded up to 200, and they aren't all fenced everywhere... And I see no reason why Ukraine can't copy this solutions.


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

XAN_ said:


> Well, in Europe there is a great number of classic lines upgraded up to 200, and they aren't all fenced everywhere... And I see no reason why Ukraine can't copy this solutions.


It is also fenced in S. Korea. It also may be done this way. 
I'm afraid of "neighbor solution" where 20 people are killed every year by Sapsan train: it's madness to run 200+km/h trains on a ground without fencing railways.


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

XAN_ said:


> Well it may be the sexiest, but only if they fix the sides, so they will look plain, not like a field after carpet bombing hno:
> But the front is really sexy, slightly resembling Pendolino before it's last redesign.


I believe it's cellophane or any other type of film


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Donetsk



Harisson said:


> «Донецк. Железнодорожный вокзал» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

More nice fotos for you, guys.


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

But this is a subway train, build by KVSZ, not a railway one.


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Kin74na (Aug 24, 2012)

SkyGurt said:


> It is also fenced in S. Korea. It also may be done this way.
> I'm afraid of "neighbor solution" where 20 people are killed every year by Sapsan train: it's madness to run 200+km/h trains on a ground without fencing railways.


19 people died under Sapsan during 3 years. Main reason: they are russians and it's lifestyle to play with fire, to walk through/along railway with headset and/or don't look around or just drunk. Most people died near stations or road crossing, but 0 car accidents at that time with Sapsan. Pedestrians usually much less think about safety on railroad... in Russia people don't like to go by overhead crossing if possible to go straight and very often they do holes in fences.

P.S. When people jump from bridge, bridge not kill people...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Kin74na said:


> 19 people died under Sapsan during 3 years. Main reason: *they are russians *and it's lifestyle to play with fire, to walk through/along railway with headset and/or don't look around or *just drunk*.
> 
> P.S. When people jump from bridge, bridge not kill people...


I agree...


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://www.parovoz.com


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Lviv



Romashka01 said:


> http://lvivlife.livejournal.com/


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

Igor L. said:


> Lviv


Nice pic! Lviv is amazing city.


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

Beautiful high speed sleeping coach (220 km/h) made in Ukraine by KVSZ


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

Guys, any news about KVSZ high speed train? When do they plan to finish testing and introduce it into service?


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

One more high speed coach from KVSZ


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

SkyGurt said:


> Lviv is amazing city.


I agree with you. Lviv is one of the most beautiful cities in the world.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1455033


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

180 is the loco-hauled train, with 55 seat-carriages:








Locos - ChS4 or ChS8.


----------



## LaksaLah (May 11, 2013)

New daily train between Chișinău, Moldova and Odessa, Ukraine


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Could someone post pictures and/or information about the weekly train
Kharkov - Tashkent ? I plan to use this train next year and any info I can
get will be useful : consist, schedule, reliability, exact map of traject, etc...

Many thanks in advance !


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

MarcVD said:


> Could someone post pictures and/or information about the weekly train
> Kharkov - Tashkent ? I plan to use this train next year and any info I can
> get will be useful : consist, schedule, reliability, exact map of traject, etc...
> 
> Many thanks in advance !


International trains on 1520 mm are pretty reliable - the Railroad are fined heavily in case of failure to deliver train to border station on time, so in case of any emergency dispatchers prefer to prioritise international trains over national.

Actual info on consist and route can be found in 1520 mm ticketing system "Express 3" - http://www.mza.ru/?exp=1
It's in russian, but the fields should be self explanatory. After entering desired stations of departure, arrival and date you will ve provided with the list of available trains, each with 3 buttons:
Свободные места в поезде - Seats available for reservation
Маршрут поезда - Train route & schedule
Схема состава поезда - Consist


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you very much for the info, Xan. Would you happen to know a bit
more about the border crossings ? The railway lines in Ex-USSR have been
designed with no regard for the republic's borders, but now those have
become international boudaries... I know there are cases where railway lines
wander along those borders, crossing them more than once. The result is
that you need a multiple-entry visa to use them. I know I will need a transit
visa for Russia and Khazakstan, and a tourist visa for Uzbekistan. I'll certainly
ask for a multiple entry visa in Uzbekistan, but do I need that for Russia and
Khazakstan as well, this is what I'm trying to determine now...


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, a quick glance at 1520 mm map - http://parovoz.com/maps/supermap/supermap-small.png and at http://www.mza.ru/?exp=1 routing for train 395o as of 26.06.2013 reveals next border crossings:

1. Topoli (Ukraine -> Russia) 176 km
2. Ozinki (Russia -> Khazakstan) 1291 km
3. Sari-Agach (Khazakstan -> Uzbekistan) 3425 km


----------



## lioratwo (Jun 13, 2013)

*wheelchair access to Rotem trains*

I have read that the new intercity+ trains have facilities for disabled.
I plan to travel on train 170 from Lviv to Kyiv next week, with my wife who is in a wheelchair.
Do you know if the stations in Kyiv are wheelchair accessible? 
We just need a ramp or an elevator or an escalator from the platform to a street to take a taxi.

Which station is better for disabled, Kyiv Pas or Kyiv Darnitsa?

Thank you


----------



## MHG1023 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Anybody willing to help finding train schedule ?*

Maybe someone can help me sort out a "little" problem finding a schedule ...
I am struggling to get any results using UZ´s website.

I need to find out how I can go by train from Kryvyi Rih (Krivoy Rog) to Zaporozhye.
Looking at the maps there seems to be a direct train route covering the ~ 130 Kms. But I can´t get any info on schedules.
(I´m not worried regarding fares ...)

Alternatively there may be buses/coaches between both cities - any info on that (just in case)


----------



## jonasry (Feb 6, 2011)

MHG1023 said:


> Maybe someone can help me sort out a "little" problem finding a schedule ...
> I am struggling to get any results using UZ´s website.
> 
> I need to find out how I can go by train from Kryvyi Rih (Krivoy Rog) to Zaporozhye.
> ...


You can search most trains within Europe from bahn.de. It shows two direct trains taking 4½ hours.


----------



## hhouse (Sep 29, 2009)

MHG1023 said:


> Maybe someone can help me sort out a "little" problem finding a schedule ...
> I am struggling to get any results using UZ´s website.
> 
> I need to find out how I can go by train from Kryvyi Rih (Krivoy Rog) to Zaporozhye.
> ...


Of course there are trains.... I think you were just using the wrong names. If you don't find them in the booking application, the trains are sold out on that dates!

Here you go: http://uz.gov.ua/en/passengers/time...ime=2&time_from=00&time_to=24&by_route=Search


----------



## MHG1023 (Oct 10, 2010)

Well, I finally was able to book (did not consider the 45 day advance booking limit ...)
So, I booked a ticket Krivy Rih - Simferopol finally.
Paid 110,-UAH for the ticket (third class sleeper).
So, if I decide to go to Zaporozhye only I´ll just get off there as it´s on the route anyway.

Reason:
I am sort of airline/aviation fan an Motor Sich just introduced the YAK-40 again on the route Kiev-Kryvih Rih and Zaporozhye-Kiev is still with the AN-24 (occasionally AN-74). but I have only booked the flight to Krivyh Rih.
Not yet decided if I spend some more money for an extra trip on the AN-24 ...
My return flight home leaves from Simferopol so I just covered the gap.

Only one (probably minor) problem remains:
I will arrive in Chop (from Kosice/Slovakia) on september 4 early in the morning (00.30hrs) and I have a flight leaving Uzhgorod at 07.15hrs. As I´d like to be at the airport about 1hr before departure I am struggling to find a train that get´s me from Chop to Uzhgorod in good time.
The train (099) that leaves Chop at 06.25 is too late in Uzhgorod.

I know there is a train (INT15) leaving Chop at 03.55hrs but it seems I can´t make a reservation for it.
This train is coming from Moscow but it´s not shown on UZ´s booking website.
Any ideas *if* and *how* I can possibly book a ticket on that train ?
It´s timing would fit for me perfectly.

Alternatively there might be an Electrishka but the resp. website (Lviv region) mainly works only in Russian/Ukrainian language and I cannot find a suitable timetable. The Elektrishka routes´s schedules are listed but I am unable to determine which route covers the Chop-Uzhgorod section.
Anyone able to clarify for me ???

Oh, well if everything fails I´ll have to fork out more money and take a taxi ...
I guess 25Kms should still be bearable unless a driver tries to rip me off.


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, 015 are RZD train, so it's kind of 'booked' for international rides, but all such "booking" are cancelled right at the departure moment, so you will be able to buy a Chop-Uzhgorod trip starting from September 2nd, 23.30 (Moscow time) - 2nd class without bed linen will cost about 60 UAH.
You can toy a bit with booking.uz.gov.ua to see, when and how many places are becoming available - for example, at the moment, there are 22 2nd class sleapers for 015 train 05.08.13, and 30 2nd class sleapers for 015 train 06.08.13, but none for any further dates.


Also, http://railway.lviv.ua/schedule/suburban/ indicates (upon entering ЧОП-ПАС. as "Станція 1" and УЖГОРОД as "Станція 2"), that there is a Elektrichka train #6516 - http://railway.lviv.ua/fileadmin/trafaret/2014/d5/tro6515.txt that departs from Chop at 6:04 and arrives at Uzhgorod at 06:37


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

MHG1023 said:


> I know there is a train (INT15) leaving Chop at 03.55hrs but it seems I can´t make a reservation for it.


Perhaps it's possible to book it under a different number (as the INT15 continues to Budapest) to Uzhgorod? And does the RZD website allow you to book it?


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Theijs said:


> Perhaps it's possible to book it under a different number (as the INT15 continues to Budapest) to Uzhgorod? And does the RZD website allow you to book it?


Nope, you either should buy an Russia-Ukraine trip, or wait until departure fro0m Moscow, when all reservations are automaticly cancelled.


----------



## MHG1023 (Oct 10, 2010)

XAN_ said:


> Well, 015 are RZD train, so it's kind of 'booked' for international rides, but all such "booking" are cancelled right at the departure moment, so you will be able to buy a Chop-Uzhgorod trip starting from September 2nd, 23.30 (Moscow time) - 2nd class without bed linen will cost about 60 UAH.
> You can toy a bit with booking.uz.gov.ua to see, when and how many places are becoming available - for example, at the moment, there are 22 2nd class sleapers for 015 train 05.08.13, and 30 2nd class sleapers for 015 train 06.08.13, but none for any further dates.
> 
> 
> Also, http://railway.lviv.ua/schedule/suburban/ indicates (upon entering ЧОП-ПАС. as "Станція 1" and УЖГОРОД as "Станція 2"), that there is a Elektrichka train #6516 - http://railway.lviv.ua/fileadmin/trafaret/2014/d5/tro6515.txt that departs from Chop at 6:04 and arrives at Uzhgorod at 06:37


Thanks a lot !
The Elektrichka would still be too late to arrive at Uzhgorod as flight departure is 7.15 and I´d still need to get to the airport. I would have to be at the airport at 6.30 at latest ...
So, I´ll just have to be patient and wait until 1-2 days before departure of the Moscow train.
Even if that train has a heavy delay I´ll still have a sufficient time buffer left to go by taxi without rush. But of course I´d prefer to go by train.

Any guess how much the taxi would cost ?
After all Uzhgorod airport is only about 30 kms from Chop ...


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, taxi drivers at Chop proposed me to pay 100 UAH for 19 km - https://www.google.com/maps?t=m&ll=...58244,72.64205318190379&output=classic&dg=opt

I suppose I could negotiate into lower price, but I already had ticket for train, so I just politely refused from any taxi at all.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Prospektnaya station in Dnipropetrovsk. It was opened in 1929. The station named after Karl Marx avenue - city's main street, which is ends here. It's the last station before Merefo-Kherson bridge over Dnipro river. As the bridge, the station has single track.














































Photos are mine. Please apologize me for my grammar.


----------



## MHG1023 (Oct 10, 2010)

XAN_ said:


> Well, taxi drivers at Chop proposed me to pay 100 UAH for 19 km - https://www.google.com/maps?t=m&ll=...58244,72.64205318190379&output=classic&dg=opt
> 
> I suppose I could negotiate into lower price, but I already had ticket for train, so I just politely refused from any taxi at all.


Well, I´m back already ...
I was able to book - as predicted - a seat on the international train Moskva-Uzhgorod on the Chop-Uzhgorod sector and the train was spot on time. Perfect.

So, I would like to thank for all the advice. Everything just turned out nice.


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Great, but is there a seat-car in that train? Never heeard of that one... Or are you just refering to a sleeper without prepaid bedding as 'seat'?

Anyway - chears for great journey!
And bonus point for using an 'epic' train from Chop to Chierna... :lol:


----------



## MHG1023 (Oct 10, 2010)

XAN_ said:


> Great, but is there a seat-car in that train? Never heeard of that one... Or are you just refering to a sleeper without prepaid bedding as 'seat'?
> 
> Anyway - chears for great journey!
> And bonus point for using an 'epic' train from Chop to Chierna... :lol:


No, there´s no separate seat-car on the train.
Got assigned to a sleeper car where beds were already cleared and compartments switched to "daytime mode".
When I reserved the seat I could only choose from 2 different cars next to each other (car #28 and #29 IIRC).
I was impressed how many coaches the whole train had until Uzhgorod.(something like 10-12 ...)
Way too many for the number of passengers I saw leaving on arrival.
3-4 cars should have been more than sufficient for the number of passengers ...
UZ seems to prefer keeping the whole set of cars together for some reason.
I have no clue how much "patronage" there is on that particular train between Kiev and intermediate stops towards Uzhgorod.
It is probably worthwhile for UZ and only relatively short of Chop/Uzhgorod the train gets significantly emptier and it´s less hassle for them to keep the set as it is until final destination ...


Btw. the "train" from Cierna nad Tisou to Chop consisted (you may have guessed already) of a single *worn out and run down* daytime train car from Slovak Rail.
Besides me there was only a *single* passenger. A young Japanese guy with very limited English language skills let alone Ukrainian/Russian. :weird:
At the slovak border checkpoint customs/immigration were obviously irritated by the "rare" japanese passport and "investigated" ~ 30 mins almost taking up the whole calculated waiting time at the checkpoint.
What if a typical japanese tour group had decided to use that "train" ????
I guess I´d be still not at home by now:hahaha:


----------



## Asakaze (May 10, 2009)

MHG1023 said:


> I have no clue how much "patronage" there is on that particular train between Kiev and intermediate stops towards Uzhgorod.


These were most likely all grey RZD-Cars? I was on train 16 from Budapest to Moscow a few weeks ago, the cars from Uzhhorod to Moscow were almost full after Kiev.


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

The train are formed by RZD (Russian railways), so it may be composed of any number of cars, as long it doesn't exceed 20 cars (including through cars to 1435 network) and the RZD keep paying.

And yes, that is what I meant by 'epic'. It's not worn out - it's has strategically dismantled passenger cabin, so custom controls wouldn't dismantle it every time it passes border. Most of Ukrainian trains to Poland was cancelled due to fact that polish custom deputies doesn't bother with correct dismantling of train - they just torn passenger cabin apart...
And I totally love this piece of crap on wheels for being able to meet some really intresting/strange people there.
And 30 min wait is totally ok for this train - the scheduled time of trip is about 1 hour, the actual in "pedal to metal" mode would take about 30 min - Chop and Chierna are only 10 km apart.


----------



## MHG1023 (Oct 10, 2010)

XAN_ said:


> And yes, that is what I meant by 'epic'. It's not worn out - it's has strategically dismantled passenger cabin, so custom controls wouldn't dismantle it every time it passes border. Most of Ukrainian trains to Poland was cancelled due to fact that polish custom deputies doesn't bother with correct dismantling of train - they just torn passenger cabin apart...
> And I totally love this piece of crap on wheels for being able to meet some really intresting/strange people there.
> And 30 min wait is totally ok for this train - the scheduled time of trip is about 1 hour, the actual in "pedal to metal" mode would take about 30 min - Chop and Chierna are only 10 km apart.


You´re right it´s a possibility to meet strange people ...
In this case it was a slovak car but I guess ZSSK handles this customs problem in the same way as PKP.

I didn´t mind about the 30 mins wait at the checkpoint which is surely common under similar circumstances everywhere.
In fact we waited another 10-15 mins before we left the border checkpoint.
So, even though the train runs slow we were still on time in Chop which means true travel time from Cierna to Chop without any stop would be like 20 mins (still a lot if you consider the distance but the train runs barely faster than a bicycle most of the time ...)
Just found it strange that the (slovak) customs officers spend 30 mins "investigating" the japanese guys passport.
Seems to be a very boring job at the border to Chop and they tried to show some activity ...


----------



## Stainless (Jun 7, 2009)

MHG1023 said:


> Btw. the "train" from Cierna nad Tisou to Chop consisted (you may have guessed already) of a single *worn out and run down* daytime train car from Slovak Rail.
> Besides me there was only a *single* passenger. A young Japanese guy with very limited English language skills let alone Ukrainian/Russian. :weird:
> At the slovak border checkpoint customs/immigration were obviously irritated by the "rare" japanese passport and "investigated" ~ 30 mins almost taking up the whole calculated waiting time at the checkpoint.
> What if a typical japanese tour group had decided to use that "train" ????
> I guess I´d be still not at home by now:hahaha:


I tried and failed to get into Slovakia using this train a few years ago. I got to Chop on the sleeper from Lviv, only to find this train was in about 12 hours time. Eventually I got a taxi to Slemence, waited for the border to open then crossed on foot, then got a bus to Michalovce and a train to Kosice. I was quite happy with this as it was an interesting place to visit.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

South station in Dniepropetrovsk is the second main station in the city. Opened in 1929, there are only few trains departing from here. The building itself is typical Soviet building of 30ies:










Next to the station is some kind of the subway:



















Although it's not a subway, it's personnel only entrance:










Inside the building, large but empty waiting room:










Doors to the staff rooms










The only ATM in the station:




























Ticket offices:



















The left-luggage office:










Stairs to the toilet:










Exit to the tracks:










The paper schedule, masked as an electronic:










Another ticket office:










Platform 1:



















Stairs to the second platform:










And Platform 2 itself:




























In fact, there are 4 tracks, but after this point, tracks changed into one track. That's because of single-track Merefo-Kherson rail bridge over Dniepro:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Today I'm going to speak about Dniepropetrovsk Central Station. The modern station was built in 1951 by architect Alexey Dushkin, the author of Mayakovskaya metro station in Moscow. The reason why I'm speaking about is this station soon to be transformed into a station with two exits, like it was done in Kiev or Donetsk. I can't copy the renders from the website, so instead here is link of the news (in Russian).

Here is the front view of the station:










And here we inside the hall:




























The chandelier: 










Platform 1. From here express trains to and from Kiev are departed and arrived:



















This is the subway:



















Platform 2:



















Platform 3:



















And some parts of reconstruction are already underway, as part of subway in now closed:




























Platform 4










Rebuilding platform 5:














































From the station bridge





































Utility works also underway:



















The other side of the bridge:










Utility works again










Run-through freight tracks:




























Next pictures are the views of the station's depot:




























This is due to be replaced by a new bridge. This one is built as connector for depot workers:



















The border between different pavements on the bridge. The wooden section is started:










One of the few bridges to the depot offices, now closed:



















The columns as for me like in New York City:























































The end of the bridge:



















Krasnozavodskaya street, just north from station, near Dnieper embankment:



















Stairs to the street. Most of the street is full of warehouses and factories:










The bridge itself:










This tram stop is not by coincidence - this is the point of where will the new station square be, as of project:



















And finally, the freight train passes the station. Video of mine:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Tunnelnaya railway halt in Dniepropetrovsk. Located around cottages and dachas and named after Tunnel arroyo - forest near living districts. Arroyo named itself after tunnel under Zaporozhe highway. Here is the link:














































Stairs towards cottages and dachas:



















Timetable with train arrival. Actually incorect - trains are always arrive late on this sections:










My bag on the brench:


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the photos! The main station looks really nice and well modernized.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

rheintram said:


> Thanks for the photos! The main station looks really nice and well modernized.


Indeed. The main station was refurbished in early noughties. But in few years time this hall will be changed along the station.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

This is Ksenevka railway halt in Dniepropetrovsk. Located in the Igren district on left bank of Dnieper river:



















Pedestrian crossing:










Not straight platform. Mind the gap:









































































One more crossing:



















Stairs to the street level:



















Third track is less used:
































































Viewing platform:










Another exit:


















































































And this is Nizhdnedneprovsk railway station again on the left bank of Dnieper. Located near Pravdy avenue - one of the most important roads in Dniepropetrovsk. This is also the first ever station in the city - it was built in 1873:



















Pravdynsky viaduct over tracks:










Crossing:




























Exit from the station with ticket gates, which is very rarely found in our country:










Towards freight tracks










Ticket gates:




























Staff entrance:



















Station building:




























Waiting hall:










Schedule:



















Subway. There is no connection from subway to any of platforms:



















I think, this is the most mysterious subway in the city. There is a feeling that a raper is behind you - so round, so old:
































































Exit from subway:



















And my videos of trains:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Recently I walked along tracks between Obvodnaya and Voytsehovo railway stations in Dniepropetrovsk. Obvodnaya, Krasnopolie and Voytsehovo stations are rare used - 3 passenger trains per day and doesn't have platforms literally. Only names. Starting the walk from Obvodnaya station. It has only staff rooms and freight sidings:


















































































Station building:










This platform for drivers:





































Kryvorizhskiy viaduct over rail tracks:























































Out of use platform. Trains are not stopped here:





































Site of Krasnopolie railway halt. The platform is absent:


















































































Voytsehovo station. All the same:



















Abandoned station building:










Let's get inside:









































































Former ticket booth:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Why so many crappy pics? :bash: You love trash?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Igor L. said:


> Why so many crappy pics? :bash: You love trash?


No, I hate trash. I just want to show the situation this station building came into. It's my coverage of the rail life


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ Do you think that people are interested to see the old abandoned small stations of the Soviet era? :nuts:


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Igor L. said:


> ^^ Do you think that people are interested to see the old abandoned small stations of the Soviet era? :nuts:


Well, diggers and urban explorers are world-wide spread sub cultures, even holding regular international meetings and parties, so there is a good chances, that some people may be interested in abandoned sites.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Today on Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/news/europe/single-view/view/moscow-kyiv-talgo-services-to-start-next-year.html
> 
> *Moscow - Kyiv Talgo services to start next year*
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Update about rebuilding Platform 5 of Dniepropetrovsk Central Station:





































On this place there were stairs to the platform. Now it's gone:




























This land is used now like construction warehouse:


----------



## MajKeR_ (Feb 5, 2009)

Igor L. said:


> ^^ Do you think that people are interested to see the old abandoned small stations of the Soviet era? :nuts:


And do you think that what people want to see is just an artificial creation of Ukrainian reality?

I know that there's something like shame because of those places waiting for renewal and, probably, having no chance for it, but don't think that someone may believe that in ex-socialist country perfect railway system works...


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

MajKeR_ said:


> And do you think that what people want to see is just an artificial creation of Ukrainian reality?


This forum is i.m.h.o. for updates in infrastructure & vehicles. On www.railfaneurope.net and www.parovoz.com you can posts pictures of the current state of railways.


----------



## MajKeR_ (Feb 5, 2009)

^^ So we have different points of view. The name of this thread allows posting everything connected with Ukrainian railways, so there's nothing improper with dimlys's posts. I, for example, viewed all his photos with interest, bigger than when viewing 100th photo of Ukrainian Rotem trainset.

So when someone's posting photos of old locs and cars, the same mistake happens?

I guess that there's too big determination for showing Ukraine as strong and prosperous country, which isn't true at all...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Update on Dniepropetrovsk Main station reconstruction. The bridge has been reopened after works involving reconstruction of platform 5 and building new platform 6. New stairs were also added, but without lift. That's because this bridge will be replaced to the new one with new northern entrance: 

DSCN5496 by dimlys46, on Flickr

DSCN5497 by dimlys46, on Flickr

DSCN5498 by dimlys46, on Flickr

DSCN5499 by dimlys46, on Flickr

DSCN5500 by dimlys46, on Flickr

DSCN5501 by dimlys46, on Flickr

DSCN5502 by dimlys46, on Flickr

DSCN5503 by dimlys46, on Flickr

DSCN5504 by dimlys46, on Flickr

DSCN5505 by dimlys46, on Flickr

DSCN5506 by dimlys46, on Flickr

DSCN5507 by dimlys46, on Flickr

DSCN5508 by dimlys46, on Flickr

DSCN5509 by dimlys46, on Flickr

DSCN5510 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Plus inside commuter train:

DSCN5512 by dimlys46, on Flickr

And two videos from me:


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Why is it that in all railways of the ex-USSR region, railway companies insist
on gateways above the tracks rather than passageways below them ? I ask
that because in most of those stations, there are no lifts at all, and gateways
above tracks require twice as much stairs than passageways below. Sure, it's 
great for taking pictures, but when you're loaded with luggage, you can 
easily feel the difference... What factors lead to decide for going above rather
than below ?


----------



## drezdinski (Apr 19, 2013)

It's simpler and cheaper to build a bridge than a tunnel?


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)

Passenger train with electric locomotive CHS4






And with cargo VL80k


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

MarcVD said:


> Why is it that in all railways of the ex-USSR region, railway companies insist
> on gateways above the tracks rather than passageways below them ? I ask
> that because in most of those stations, there are no lifts at all, and gateways
> above tracks require twice as much stairs than passageways below. Sure, it's
> ...


Natural selection - only those strong enough to climb the stairs and those wise enough to cross the tracks on foot and not get killed are left 

In my country there are only 5 underpasses and 4 of them are in the main station. The rest is overpasses or level crossings.


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Global Rail News:



> http://www.globalrailnews.com/2014/05/20/eib-to-fund-double-track-beskyd-rail-tunnel/
> 
> *EIB to fund double-track Beskyd rail tunnel*
> 20 MAY, 2014
> ...


And some information about the tunnel. Location:










Blueprints:










And some progress on tunnel. The constructors are already built 225m of total 1822m:


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)

Ukrainian production cars, with electric locomotive Skoda CHS8


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)

Cab ride in DS3 Kiev Ukraine


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Latest progress on building new platforms for Dniepropetrovsk Main station, taken by me. Opening of them is still unknown:


DSCN5759 by dimlys46, on Flickr

This platform dates back from USSR's time and like most of station, it had access from pedestrian bridge and subway. But as you can see here, as part of rebuilding this platform, constructors fully eliminate access to subway. Access to platform will be only via bridge:


DSCN5760 by dimlys46, on Flickr

New platfrom:

DSCN5761 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Layout works are just begun:

DSCN5762 by dimlys46, on Flickr

DSCN5763 by dimlys46, on Flickr

New tracks:

DSCN5764 by dimlys46, on Flickr

DSCN5765 by dimlys46, on Flickr

As part of project, UZ (state railways), planned to build new northern entrance for station. But as for now, there is no progress for now:

DSCN5766 by dimlys46, on Flickr

New train information screens:

DSCN5768 by dimlys46, on Flickr


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

*Ukrzaliznytsia* (Ukrainian Railways) received on the June18th, 2014 a new commuter diesel train set: *DPКr2* (produced by Ukrainian company *KVSZ*, Kremenchuk, Poltava region). At the same day a new high-speed train set was received as well.

So far, not so much of technical information is revealed.


----------



## doc7austin (Jun 24, 2012)

A farewell to the daily EuroNight train Berlin - Kiev. This train was cancelled in September 2012 and is greatly missed. Officially UZ did not want to continue close to EUR 50.000 to Deutsche Bahn each month for operating the train in Germany.
The train journey took around 24 hours between the 2 capitals. The wheels were changed in Jagodin at the border between Poland and Ukraine. The train was composed of around 4 direct sleeper cars, and weekly through cars Berlin - Lvov, Berlin - Doneck, Berlin - Simferopol, Berlin - Charkov and Berlin - Odessa.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Rail bridge in Zaporizhya oblast was exploded, no victims yet. Link in Russian:
http://korrespondent.net/ukraine/po...hskoi-oblasty-vzorvaly-zheleznodorozhnyi-most


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Aftermath of bridge explosion in Zaporizhya oblast:


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

dimlys1994, that`s one strange choice for sabotage - while closure of this bridge would definitely cripple capacity and and reduce speeds, it won't cut-off Mariupol, which is government stronghold in Donbass.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

It claimed that this is from 23rd of June somewhere near Donetsk. Does anybody have any trusted information? Currently it's very hard to distinguish false news about the situations in Ukraine.


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> It claimed that this is from 23rd of June somewhere near Donetsk. Does anybody have any trusted information? Currently it's very hard to distinguish false news about the situations in Ukraine.


I am not sure if the photo is the correct one, but the explosion did took place:



> On June 22, 14 freight train carriages derailed for unidentified persons had blown up a rail track in Donetsk Region, reads a statement made by the state rail transport administration Ukrzaliznytsia.
> 
> The agency says that unidentified persons blew up the track on the Ilovaisk - Kuteinykove section at 15:35.
> 
> ...


http://un.ua/eng/article/517030.html


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Yep, it was RZhD train on UZ rails, due to fact that it's an isolated section of 25 kV AC, that continues in Russia, while all other surrounding railways are 3 kV DC.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi guys, is that DPKr2 diesel prototype that is now tested?


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

dimlys1994 said:


> Hi guys, is that DPKr2 diesel prototype that is now tested?


Yes:



Equario said:


> *Ukrzaliznytsia* (Ukrainian Railways) received on the June18th, 2014 a new commuter diesel train set: *DPКr2* (produced by Ukrainian company *KVSZ*, Kremenchuk, Poltava region). At the same day a new high-speed train set was received as well.
> 
> So far, not so much of technical information is revealed.


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

DPKr2 interior:









Source: https://www.facebook.com/uz.gov.ua?fref=nf


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)

Friendly train. Ukraine


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Photo of old single-tracked Beskyd rail tunnel in Carpatian Mountains, link in Russian. On the left is site for new double-track tunnel:










The construction of this tunnel is important, because the Mukachevo-Lviv line is part of TEN-T line 5. After completion of tunnel in 2017, traffic will be increased from 47 tpd to 100 and increased speed on line from 40 up to 60-70 kmh


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Commuter train in Vstrechnaya station halt in Dniepropetrovsk:


DSCN7483 by dimlys46, on Flickr


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)

Passenger and freight trains


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

What is the situation of the railways in Ukraine with regards to the civil war
going on there right now ? Are there still through trains between Crimea and
mainland Ukraine ? And with the eastern part of the country ? Is traffic
disrupted or going on as usual ? Any destructions ? Do we have to fear
permanent line closures like what happened in Abkhazia ?

Many thanks in advance for your answers !


----------



## Babysitter (Jul 12, 2011)

There are still trains between Ukraine and Crimea, even some trains between mainland Russia and Crimea still run through Ukraine. However, Ukrainian border guards do not allow Russian passport holders to cross the line between Ukraine and Crimea so those trains have been shortened to just 6-8 railcars due to low demand and there is danger of closure of passenger service.
In the eastern part, traffic must be severely disrupted because a lot of infrastructure was destroyed there: bridges, overpasses, electrification, rolling stock etc. It will take months if not years to repair all the damage.


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

MarcVD said:


> What is the situation of the railways in Ukraine with regards to the *civil war*
> going on there right now ? Are there still through trains between Crimea and
> mainland Ukraine ? And with the eastern part of the country ? Is traffic
> disrupted or going on as usual ? Any destructions ? Do we have to fear
> ...


It's not a civil war, but war with Russia backed terrorists (read Russia). And yes, there are a lot of destructions caused by these terrorist. They have already blew up a number of railway bridges and railways. Ukrainian Railways manages to repair it as fast as possible and to resume the service.


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, evidence, show that there are some fraction of locals (although, it seems to be dropping over time) in separatist forces, so it technically qualifies as civil war.

Anyway, back to topic - until mid-august most services continued through front line, as if nothing happened, with minor disruptions - the railway network in Donbass is really dense, thanks to numerous coal and metallurgy enterprises. Now, AFAIK, Lugansk are currently cut from railway service, Donetsk still have connection to northern, already liberated territories, but it works at random - if there a possibility for railway to get a train through front line, then there would be one today. Train to southern seaside cities, that were liberated earlier, are more stable at the moment, and these cities are connected to Kyiv via bypass route trough Zaporizha.
There were several attempts of sabotage of railways by separatists, but most of them were averted by intelligence forces.


----------



## btyszko (Sep 23, 2008)

Ukrainian Railways signed an agreement with ZDG TOR (TOR Transport Consultants Group - leading Polish consulting company specializing in the areas of infrastructure, railways and integrated public transport systems).
There is a great chance for Ukraine to get some financial help from EU ($23 billion for now) which can be spend for new trains, IT solutions or railway electrification. 
Polish experts have a lot of experience with rail transport system modernisation (which is still in progress in Poland) so they can help with EU law, help avoid making serious mistakes and they will provide a plan for the development of railway transport in Ukraine.
ZDG TOR also hope to cooperate with Vitali Klitschko, Mayor of Kiev, on buying new trams, buses or train control system for Kiev Metro.

Full article (in Polish): http://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/53633/na_szerokich_torach_ukrainy.htm


----------



## sandoz25 (Dec 29, 2008)

Equario said:


> It's not a civil war, but war with Russia backed terrorists (read Russia). And yes, there are a lot of destructions caused by these terrorist. They have already blew up a number of railway bridges and railways. Ukrainian Railways manages to repair it as fast as possible and to resume the service.


why litlerussian call donbas people "terrorists"? i dont hear abaut any terrorist acts in Ukrain


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

sandoz25 said:


> why litlerussian call donbas people "terrorists"? i dont hear abaut any terrorist acts in Ukrain


That's because we're watching different channels in different part of the world. And let's not to talk about politics or war in the Railway thread. It's no use


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Pictures of burned D1 DMUs at Illovajsk:
https://twitter.com/obk/status/511938106384470018/photo/1


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

How do trains to the Donbass function currently? Do they terminate at the last Ukrainian government controlled cities or actually go through?


----------



## Northwood-3179 (Aug 6, 2011)

Robi_damian said:


> How do trains to the Donbass function currently? Do they terminate at the last Ukrainian government controlled cities or actually go through?


As far as I know all trains terminate at Konstantinovka(transit to Donetsk is unavailable), Rubezhnoye(transit to Luhansk is unavailable), Tchapline(transit to Donetsk unavailable) and Volnovakha stations(transit between Mariupol and Melitopol is available). Passenger service on all other lines are terminated.


----------



## arp2012 (Nov 14, 2013)

Robi_damian said:


> How do trains to the Donbass function currently? Do they terminate at the last Ukrainian government controlled cities or actually go through?


Today Ukrainian Railways (Ukrzaliznytsia) annouced that it restored direct passanger service Kyiv-Lugansk. The train is composed of 10 carriges and will cover the route in 14 hours. The restoration of that service interrumped on 26 July 2014 due to damages of the railway infrastrucuture by Russian troops becames possible after Ukrainian Railways made necesary emergency repairs of the track near and in Lugansk.


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)

*Greetings from Ukraine*


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

It seems like there would be new Airport express train between Kyiv Main station and Boryspil airport. According to Kyiv City Hall sources, new tunnel will be built to Boryspil Terminal D with Chinese $372m investment. Link in Ukrainian, map from Vesti newspaper:










I repeat it's yet to be agreed


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Goy (Sep 27, 2014)

*It will be a long path to Ukrainian people to get independent from Russia. The Ukrainian gouvernment should improve all infraestructure link Ukraine to EU countries. But the railway system of former USSR countries is different from West countries one. *


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Gubot (Apr 1, 2014)

Goy said:


> *It will be a long path to Ukrainian people to get independent from Russia. The Ukrainian gouvernment should improve all infraestructure link Ukraine to EU countries. But the railway system of former USSR countries is different from West countries one. *


There systems like the spanish TALGO and polish SUW2000 that can overcome these differences more or less.


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## MajKeR_ (Feb 5, 2009)

I have read today at Polish forum that Ukrzaliznytsia has a plan to modernise about 150-200 diesel locomotives for freight services. Nowadays the stock is mainly strongly used (in ~80%), which really matters because of huge share of railway services in whole freight transport of the country. Ukrzaliznytsia, Newag - Polish train factory and team of economic advisors "TOR" have signed today a memorandum to do a program of modernisation of all those needed locomotives. If Newag get a contract, it might earn about €250 mln.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken by me, locomotive passes South station in Dniepropetrovsk:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on new Beskid tunnel construction in western Ukraine. By mid-January 850m of total 2km has been made:
http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/131254.html#cutid1


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

dimlys1994 said:


> More on new Beskid tunnel construction in western Ukraine.


thank you for the nice update. I had not expected such a big progress in a few months time.


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Remember - it's only 1st pass. Than the 2nd pass would be performed, excavating the lower part of the tunnel.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

My video:


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Apr 7, 2015)

Ukrzaliznytsia (or was it government) still plan construction of narrow gauge railway to link Lviv with polish border?


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

Rail service resumes in the war-torn Donbass, despite the collapse of the electrification between Debaltseve and Lugansk.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

New Beskid railway tunnel is now 50% ready:
http://ubr.ua/market/transport/bolshaia-chast-beskidskogo-tonnelia-uje-postroena-335640


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...view/kvsz-to-develop-electric-locomotive.html
> 
> *KVSZ to develop electric locomotive*
> 21 Apr 2015
> ...


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## doc7austin (Jun 24, 2012)

Here is a video of a (sadely) historic journey in a sleeping through car Kiev-Wroclaw via Lvov, Przemysl, Krakow in 2009.


----------



## doc7austin (Jun 24, 2012)

Ukraine Railways has declared bankruptcy.
http://www.ft.com/fastft/321991/ukraine-state-railway-defaults-talks-stall


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

doc7austin said:


> Ukraine Railways has declared bankruptcy.
> http://www.ft.com/fastft/321991/ukraine-state-railway-defaults-talks-stall


It's a technical default, not a bankruptcy.


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/policy/single-view/view/ukraine-plans-railway-sector-reform.html
> 
> *Ukraine plans railway sector reform*
> 17 Jun 2015
> ...


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Дisiдent (Jun 19, 2014)

Well done Ukraine.


----------



## R-Link (May 26, 2015)

And this is Ukrainian Intercity+. We can see Ukrainian train Tarpan or Hyundai Rotem as Intercity+








We also have Intercity( without +). In intercity we can see usual locomotive, but with waggonage like in Tarpan


----------



## R-Link (May 26, 2015)

We also have rail buses, which drive from one regional center to another, for example Khmelnytskyi-Vinnytsia


----------



## R-Link (May 26, 2015)

Kyiv has circular route of electric train. This is something like ground underground or Deutsch s-bahn
































The time between each train is 17 minutes now, and there are 12 trains on line.


----------



## R-Link (May 26, 2015)

By the way, Kyiv belongs to Pivdenno-Zahidna Zaliznytsa (South-Western Railway)


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello from South-Western Railway. Ukraine


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello from Ukraine


----------



## pt640 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## PiuraBoy (Sep 7, 2015)

To which countries is Ukraine exporting trains?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Lifting of Amurskiy Bridge in Dniepropetrovsk, also know as Stariy (Old) Bridge. Taken in 2011:






It's very rarely you can see this bridge lifted, because there's not s much traffic across River Dnieper nowadays


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

How old is the bridge?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Nexis said:


> How old is the bridge?


Opened in 1884 as single-track bridge, 131 years ago. This is the first ever bridge over River Dnieper. It was destroyed during WW2, then restored in 1943 and in 1977 added second track


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

dimlys1994 said:


> Opened in 1884 as single-track bridge, 131 years ago. *This is the first ever bridge over River Dnieper*. It was destroyed during WW2, then restored in 1943 and in 1977 added second track


In what sense? What did you mean? 









^^ ^^
This is the oldest bridge across the Dnieper River.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Oplot-M said:


> In what sense? What did you mean?
> 
> ^^ ^^
> This is the oldest bridge across the Dnieper River.


We're talking about railway bridges, and for Dniepropetrovsk it is indeed the first bridge to be ever crossed River Dnieper by rail near the city. But somehow you've right, regarding which railway bridge in Ukraine across River Dnieper was first. Struve bridge was built in Kyiv in 1870, but again it was destroyed during WW2 in 1943:










For those who interested it is now replaced with these - Darnytsia railway bridges:


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Klevan, Rivne Region*









http://photographers.ua/photo/doroga-cherez-osen-818897/









http://www.earthporm.com/fairy-tale-tunnel-love-found-klevan-ukraine/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...prototype-dmu-enters-service.html?channel=529
> 
> *Ukrainian prototype DMU enters service*
> Tuesday, October 06, 2015
> ...


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

Forgive my ignorance, but how is the railway system within the separatist-controlled part of Ukraine being run at the moment? Is it being run as a separate organisation? And if so, does this organisation work with the Ukrzaliznytsia in any way so that passenger and freight trains can cross the dividing line between the two territories? 

Donetsk is home to a large marshalling yard that before the conflict I presume was busy. What are traffic levels there like now? And what are freight traffic levels like generally speaking across the separatist-controlled area? 

And finally, how has the conflict affected rail cargo levels across the non-separatist-controlled area of Ukraine, especially within the marshalling yards?


----------



## arp2012 (Nov 14, 2013)

TedStriker said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but how is the railway system within the separatist-controlled part of Ukraine being run at the moment? Is it being run as a separate organisation? And if so, does this organisation work with the Ukrzaliznytsia in any way so that passenger and freight trains can cross the dividing line between the two territories?
> 
> Donetsk is home to a large marshalling yard that before the conflict I presume was busy. What are traffic levels there like now? And what are freight traffic levels like generally speaking across the separatist-controlled area?
> 
> And finally, how has the conflict affected rail cargo levels across the non-separatist-controlled area of Ukraine, especially within the marshalling yards?


There are no passenger services across the line of conflict, neither from occupied territories to Russia. There are some sporadic operations of freight (basically, shipments of coal from occupied by Russians territories of Lugansk and Donetsk regions to Ukrainian thermic power plants). Russian occupants are trying to establish some passenger services within occupied territories. Railways there are used primary to bring Russian weapons and soldiers to occupied territories.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

TedStriker said:


> how is the railway system within the separatist-controlled part of Ukraine being run at the moment?


 I can only recall an item of Russian state television about a passenger service running from Donetsk to Lugansk some months ago. Should be some pages back in this topic.


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

^^

Thank you, arp2012 and Theijs, for your replies.


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ian-railways-becomes-joint-stock-company.html
> 
> *Ukrainian Railways becomes joint stock company*
> 27 Oct 2015
> ...


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*EJ 675*

EJ 675 is a double decker electric train, produced by 'Škoda Vagonka', a subsidiary of 'Škoda Transportation'.









https://trainpix.org/photo/28547/









https://trainpix.org/photo/28388/









https://trainpix.org/photo/29499/









https://trainpix.org/photo/28540/









https://trainpix.org/photo/28542/









https://trainpix.org/photo/101096/


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Poland's Newag has signed a framework agreement with Skinest Ukraine and Daugavpils Rail Rolling Stock Repair Workshops to modernise M62 locomotives for Ukraine.

Ukraine has about 600 M62 locomotives. Newag wants to start deliver the first tens of modernised locomotives next year. It will be a completely new project of modernisation. 

In total about 150-200 locomotives will be modernised with financial help of Polish funds and banks. 



















http://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/60367/nowy_rynek_dla_newagu_zmodernizuje_ukrainskie_lokomotywy.htm


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

New article about Beskidskiy Tunnel in western Ukraine. In Russian + video in Ukrainian:
http://24tv.ua/ru/vskore_ukrzalizny...zhenernuju_gordost__beskidskij_tonnel_n637971


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*М62*









http://trainphoto.org.ua/view/37583/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://photographers.ua/photo/vse-pokryto-tumanom-belym-946118/


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*ChS4*

ChS4 is an AC electric locomotive.









http://trainphoto.org.ua/view/45053/


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Oplot-M said:


> http://photographers.ua/photo/vse-pokryto-tumanom-belym-946118/


When do they plan on replacing those old catenary wires?


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

There's no heavy traffic. I think that there's no need to modernize. ^^ ^^


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Cherkassy Region*









http://trainphoto.org.ua/view/46554/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*VL40U*

VL40U is an AC electric locomotive.









http://trainphoto.org.ua/view/46492/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*

Darnytsia Railway Bridge (a.k.a. Darnytskyi Railroad Bridge)









http://trainphoto.org.ua/view/45442/


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)

" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*ChME3*

The ChME3 is a 6-axle diesel locomotive with electric transmission.









http://trainphoto.org.ua/view/46857/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*VL10*

VL10 is a DC electric locomotive.









http://trainphoto.org.ua/view/8643/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*VL11M*

The VL11M is a DC electric locomotive.









http://trainphoto.org.ua/view/22888/









http://trainphoto.org.ua/view/46636/









http://trainphoto.org.ua/view/38802


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

Railway bridge in the Kirovohrad Region









http://trainphoto.org.ua/view/44356/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kharkiv Railway Station*

Old and New









https://trainpix.org/photo/31851/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

The Iron Snake









http://trainphoto.org.ua/view/38781/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*TEP70*

The TEP70 is a diesel passenger locomotive with an AC/DC transmission.









http://trainphoto.org.ua/view/5416/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*DPKr2 'Obriy'*









http://trainphoto.org.ua/view/26373/









http://zdsim.com/forum/lofiversion/index.php?t4821-200.html

The *DPKr2 'Obriy'* is a diesel train, produced by Kryukov Railway Car Building Works* /Kremenchuk, Poltava Region, Ukraine/. 

*The Kryukov Railway Car Building Works is one of the oldest European railway manufacturers (the company commenced operations in 1869).


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Boppard (Aug 13, 2015)

Do you have a full map of Ukraine railways?


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Boppard said:


> Do you have a full map of Ukraine railways?


There is one available at the website of Ukrainian Railways. Otherwise Google Bueker Railway Map


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Boppard said:


> Do you have a full map of Ukraine railways?


Yes, there is:










Plus there is even complete atlas of all railway lines in detail. Sadly, it's only in Ukrainian:
http://www.ukrmap.com.ua/ru/catalog/atlasy/ukrajina-atlas-zaliznits-m-b-1750-000/?id=859


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Theijs said:


> There is one available at the website of Ukrainian Railways. Otherwise Google Bueker Railway Map


http://www.bueker.net/trainspotting/maps.php but this isn't updated since the last 5 years.


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 23, 2002)

Does anyone know what the status of railways on Crimea is? I know there are no trains between Crimea and mainland Ukraine, but I understand there should be local trains running on Crimea. So who is operating them? Ukrainian railways? RZD? Or a separate Crimean railway company?


----------



## PavloSPB (Aug 17, 2010)

Vertigo said:


> Does anyone know what the status of railways on Crimea is? I know there are no trains between Crimea and mainland Ukraine, but I understand there should be local trains running on Crimea. So who is operating them? Ukrainian railways? RZD? Or a separate Crimean railway company?


"Crimean Railway" is owned by Russia, but not RZhD (as they are afraid for possible sanctions).

There are some local trains within Crimean peninsula, some even use EMUs sent from Russia at first days after annexation.

After blackouts, due to luck of electricity on peninsula, they started to attach diesel loco to EMU


----------



## xalexey (Feb 7, 2014)

PavloSPB said:


> " after annexation.



.... after the referendum.


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

xalexey said:


> .... after the referendum.


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Especially for you: http://edition.cnn.com/videos/world/2014/03/31/ukraine-mustafa-dzhemilev-amanpour-crimea-tatar.cnn


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Phase 1 of new Beskid tunnel is complete:



MosDen said:


>


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Quote from Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/infrastructure/single-view/view/beskyd-tunnel-holed-through.html
> 
> National railway UZ is meeting 30% of the €163m cost of the project, with EIB providing a €55m loan and ERBD US$40m. Contractors Interbudmontazh and Porr began work in November 2013, using the New Austrian Tunnel Method. Completion is scheduled for the end of 2017, with regular services planned for the second quarter of 2018. There will be three cross-passages to the old tunnel, which will remain in use until the new tunnel opens and will then be used for emergency access.


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

dimlys1994 said:


> Yes, there is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have bigger version of that map?


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

rakcancer said:


> bigger version of that map?











http://poizd.uz.ua/56-karta-zaliznic-ukrayini.html


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

Railway viaduct in Ternopil Region









https://vk.com/patrioty









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/vaduk_zalznitsja_mst_teplovoz_436613/


----------



## BEE2 (May 7, 2013)

When was this masonry viaduct built???:nuts:


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

^^ 1896


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

Railway bridges in Western Ukraine








































































http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## naujininkai (Feb 19, 2016)

^^ What a beauty!


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Bridges and tunnels in thé soviet union were always built "twin single tracks" so that they could never be taken out with just one bomb...

Envoyé de mon GT-I9505 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

MarcVD said:


> tunnels in thé soviet union were always built :blahblah:


Show me at least one tunnel that was built in Western Ukraine in the Soviet period. 
===============================================================================================================

*Railway bridge on the River Prut, Ivano-Frankivsk Region*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/jaremche_most_prut_hdr_240644/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

Preobrazhensky two-level bridge in Zaporizhzhya


















http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://trainphoto.org.ua/view/47146/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Railway Bridge over the Tisza River*









http://trainphoto.org.ua/view/38001/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

The Iron Snake (II)









http://trainphoto.org.ua/view/5141/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*









http://trainphoto.org.ua/view/6332/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Zakarpattia Region (Transcarpathian Region)*









http://trainphoto.org.ua/view/8342/


----------



## railcity (Apr 4, 2007)

Beautiful!  :cheers1:


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Odessa Region*









http://trainphoto.org.ua/view/25374/


----------



## xkk (Feb 11, 2005)

Oplot-M said:


> Railway bridges in Western Ukraine


Is this the line from Lviv to Transcarpatia via Stryj or via Sambor and Turka?


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

^^ :dunno:

======================================================================================================================================

*Lviv Railway Station*









http://trainphoto.org.ua/view/18981/









http://trainphoto.org.ua/view/246/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Zdolbuniv, Rivne Region*









http://trainphoto.org.ua/view/14394/


----------



## xkk (Feb 11, 2005)

MarcVD said:


> Bridges and tunnels in thé soviet union were always built "twin single tracks" so that they could never be taken out with just one bomb...


Rather in Austria-Hungary :lol:


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

_RvR_ said:


> I know but I've heard that they resumed production.


For Russia or for Ukraine?
I read that the production was moved to Russia...


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

_RvR_ said:


> It states here that they have preserved production capabilities. Lugansk factory is part of Transmashholding from Russia.


It became quite recently in the hands of Transmashholding, if i‘m not mistaken.


----------



## Ghostpoet (Nov 29, 2016)

Theijs said:


> It became quite recently in the hands of Transmashholding, if i‘m not mistaken.


Since March 2007...

Ghostpoet


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

*Beskyd Tunnel*





































https://twitter.com/Kravtsov_e/status/957921600187326464


----------



## patagonpatagonia (Oct 24, 2012)

*KHARKIV, LVIV, DNIPRO*

Thank you


----------



## masala (Nov 23, 2016)

Any feedback on Hyundai trains? How reliable the are? how comfortable?


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

It looks like the promised service Mukachevo - Budapest on 1435mm track with MAV rolling stock and customs in Chop will commence by the end of this summer.
Source: https://cfts.org.ua/news/2018/06/19...esht_obeschayut_zapustit_do_kontsa_leta_47880


----------



## Dopersky (Jun 11, 2018)

I love Ukrainian railway network, is improving and with huge potential for high speed.

Are they retrofitting the lines where the Hyundai trains run?


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

> Any feedback on Hyundai trains? How reliable the are?


In the first years of operation in Ukraine, Hyundai trains broke down during the winter time but now this problem is not present.



> how comfortable?


quite comfortable



> Are they retrofitting the lines where the Hyundai trains run?


No


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

First GE Evolution ТЕ33АС locomotive produced for Ukrainian Railways



















https://www.facebook.com/pg/novaukraina/posts/?ref=notif


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

Construction of a railway line between Kyiv and Boryspil Airport


----------



## arp2012 (Nov 14, 2013)

Yesterday the 1st of 30 GE TE33AC diesel electric locomotives disembarked in Ukrainian port of Chornomorsk. The 30 GE TE33AC are produced in the GE factory in the US.


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

It sure looks American...


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Railway Bridge in Chernihiv Region* 









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/82747/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Railway pics from the Port of Odessa* 









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/51250/









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/82338/ 









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/84230/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Railway Bridge in Transcarpathian Region* 









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/71092/


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

Railway platform under construction in Boryspil Airport (KBP), part of rail line to Kyiv



miro_ua said:


>


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

rheintram said:


> It sure looks American...


you not even close


----------



## arp2012 (Nov 14, 2013)

Next 7 TE33AC diesel electric locos made by GE in USA where disembarked yesterday-today in the Ukrainian Black See port of Chornomorsk. UZ management announced that all 8 locos (the 1st one arrived few weeks earlier) would be put into operation next November.


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

New platform to serve trains to Boryspil Airport is under construction in Kyiv main station


















































































https://cfts.org.ua/news/2018/09/28...u_dlya_poezdov_v_aeroport_borispol_foto_49676


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*EL21*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/68199/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*М62*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/71184/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*HRCS2 & 2M62U*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/70742/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*DPKr2 'Obriy'*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/26373/









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/56109/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Intercity 'Tarpan' Train*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/61119/









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/68322/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*TEP70*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/65774/


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Beautiful!*

Hello, these images of UA trains are really beautiful!!
Does your country manage to let trains run normally when there is snowfall? And if yes, HOW? In my place (Holland) trains usually come to a next to complete standstill when there is a snowfall of more than 2-3 cm. That has happened a few times the last years, our systems are not designed for really wintery circumstances (it is true that in the moderate maritime climate we have here big snowfalls are rare).


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

^^ Ukrainian rolling stock is adapted to work in snowy winters.

P.S. Canadian rolling stock is operated in more adverse weather conditions.


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*ChS2 KVR (Z)*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/66837/









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/66055/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv Railway Museum*









https://www.instagram.com/gor_eugeniy/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*VL11M*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/59762/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Intercity 'Tarpan' Train*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/59953/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*2TE10UT*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/63570/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*TEP70*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/59790/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*VL10*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/59230/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*General Electric TE33AС*

Yesterday









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/93168/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

domtoren said:


> In my place (Holland) trains usually come to a next to complete standstill when there is a snowfall of more than *2-3 cm*.











https://trainpix.org/photo/236890/

^^





:cheers2:


----------



## -III- (Jun 2, 2018)

''Остановка локомотива'' - written in Russian...


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Happy New Year!
*








http://dozor.kharkov.ua/photo/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*VL80K*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/93256/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*TEP70*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/93334/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*TEP150*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/93240/


----------



## -III- (Jun 2, 2018)

VL locomotive at Kiev railway station. January 2019.


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*ChS4 KVR (Z)*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/93017/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*DPKr2 'Obriy'*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/77846/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*2М62*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/58989/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*VL80T*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/86019/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*VL80S*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/87396/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*ChS7*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/53135/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*EJ675*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/93813/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*HRCS2*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/47806/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*PESA 620M*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/93847/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*ChS7*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/93996/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*EJ675*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/93206/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*PESA 620M*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/93850/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*TE33A*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/52569/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*M62*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/51557/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*DE1*

*DE1* is an Ukrainian two section locomotive.









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/81568/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*GE TE33AС*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/94415/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*The Iron Snake_2*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/43218/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Diesel Shunter 'TEM2U'*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/43038/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*D1*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/44340/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*ChS7*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/43624/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

^^ ChS7 Family=)









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/29336/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*General Electric TE33AС*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/95083/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

Edelweiss Kh said:


> *Railway pics from the Port of Odessa*


More pics:









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/85415/









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/42366/









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/85353/









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/84910/









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/82337/









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/91607/









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/26010/









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/87656/









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/89359/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*The Iron Snake_3*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/38781/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*The Iron Snake_4*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/38105/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*The Iron Snake_5*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/36739/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Intercity 'Tarpan' Train (EKr1)*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/34971/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*VL11M6*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/38499/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*2М62U*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/35285/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Electric Trainsets 'ER2'*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/37671/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*VL10*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/33147/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*ER9M*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/32552/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*VL10*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/52138/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*DR1A Diesel Train*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/41852/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*2EL5*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/39987/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*DR1A Diesel Train*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/95307/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*HRCS2*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/96161/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*ChS2 KVR (Z)*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/95803/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*VL40U*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/19505/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*HRCS2*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/20034/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*ER2*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/24155/


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Why all these photos?
If I want to see them I can visit the website. SCC is more a discussion forum. Is there any news about upgrading infrastructure or new riling stock?


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

^^ I show the rolling stock of the Ukrzaliznytsia (Ukrainian Railways). If you are unhappy with anything, then that's your problem.


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*General Electric TE33AС*

In the past six months, the Ukrzaliznytsia (Ukrainian Railways) received 30 new General Electric TE33AС locomotives.









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/96311/









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/92819/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*ChS7*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/96330/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Diesel Shunters ChME3M*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/96753/


----------



## doc7austin (Jun 24, 2012)

A video trip report about train no. 84 Kiev - Mariupol in SV:








Enjoy!


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*General Electric TE33AС*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/97319/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv Mariupol Night Express*



> On Saturday, March 30, the Ukrzaliznytsia opened a new railway connection between Kyiv and the city of Mariupol, Donetsk Region.
> 
> https://googleness.com/ukraine/befo...-launched-the-night-to-express-kiev-mariupol/

































































https://censor.net.ua/ua/v3119500


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv Boryspil Express*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/97103/


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Is that a railbus?


----------



## da_scotty (Nov 4, 2008)

I Believe it's a DMU-2 although the size makes it pretty close to a railbus.

A MDMU-2?
Mini-Diesel-Multiple-Unit?


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

Nexis said:


> Is that a railbus?


:yes:

This is a railbus 'PESA 620M'.


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Chernihiv Railway Station*

The railway platforms at Chernihiv Railway Station:









https://photographers.ua/VladimirNalbandian/album/69650/


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

From June on a new service Mukachevo - Kosiče on 1435mm will be introduced: https://www.uz.gov.ua/press_center/up_to_date_topic/493151/
Timetable:


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*HRCS2*









https://trainpix.org/photo/80606/









https://trainpix.org/photo/165708/


----------



## davide84 (Jun 8, 2008)

On the same topic, an article from March 31st:









The people who keep the refugee trains running out of Ukraine – photo essay


Ukrainian Railways employs more than 230,000 people, and almost all its employees have stayed in the country to work, making long, dangerous journeys every day to get people to safety




www.theguardian.com


----------



## metacatfry (Aug 13, 2012)

Something extraordinary: Oleksandr Kamyshin the chairman of Ukrainian Railways announced earlier this month that the destroyed rail bridge over the Irpin river should be re-opened May 8. 








Railway bridge in Irpen to be restored before May 8


The destroyed railway bridge in Irpin (a suburb of the capital of Ukraine) must be restored before May 8. Oleksandr Kamyshin, Chairman of the Board of JSC Uk




www.railway.supply




And here is a video that shows repair operations under way, using some sort of rail transportable cantilever crane that I have never seen before. It lookes like they are lifting one end of the span entirely clear of the ground (video is more than a week old):


----------



## metacatfry (Aug 13, 2012)

As promised, even a bit ahead of schedule, one track of the Irpin Rail bridge has been restored for use:








Телеканал "Прямий"


🚈По мосту в Ірпені, який раніше зруйнували російські окупанти, пройшов перший потяг.




t.me





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522855252835418116


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

^^ ^^



Arcovia said:


> Both railway bridges were destroyed, one is still to be fixed:


----------



## lunarwhite (Jun 18, 2014)

kokomo said:


> Once the war is over, hopefully soon🙏🏼, and considering Ukraine would most likely receive a sort of "Marshall plan" from the West, wouldn't it be time to rebuild the main lines in UIC gauge and leave away the old Russian one? Considering most of Russian military supplies are mostly transported by rail and the last mile by truck,at least that's what I've heard time and again on CNN & CBS, it would make sense as a deterrance measure.
> It is hard to migrate from system to another, but Spain has been doing it in the past 30 years in phases



Ukraine is actually planning to convert to European 1435 gauge (called narrow gauge in the article).

Ukraine plans to build a Eurorail and join the roaming space with the EU • Mezha.Media


----------



## lechevallierpatrick (Nov 22, 2012)

Call it simply "standard gauge"....


----------



## metacatfry (Aug 13, 2012)

Russian invaders have rebuilt a rail bridge in occupied Kupiansk, presumably the one over the river Oskol. This line goes towards Belgorod and is needed for the invasion logistics.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531175885851738112


----------



## davide84 (Jun 8, 2008)

Can Grain Trains Save Ukrainian Farmers, And Avert A Global Food Crisis?


Since Russia invaded Ukraine, Ukrainian farmers have struggled to get their crops to market due to a Russian naval blockade of the country's Black Sea ports. Now, Ukraine, its neighbors, and the EU are scrambling to find alternative routes, including rail. But is it enough?




www.rferl.org


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

Ukrzaliznytsia has begun works to restore connection from Rakhiv to Valea Viseului in Romania, which was closed for more than 10 years:
















Source


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

English version for friends from abroad (not available in Ukraine):


----------



## davide84 (Jun 8, 2008)

An EU proposal to amend its rail strategic document:

removal of Belarus and Russia from all EU plans and priority downgrade for lines leading to those countries
better inclusion of Moldova and Ukraine in the Trans European Corridor network



> Responding to the request within the ‘Solidarity Lanes’Search for available translations of the preceding link_EN_*•••* communication, designed to help agricultural and other goods to reach the EU and world markets, today’s proposal extends four European Transport Corridors to Ukraine and the Republic of Moldova. The ground for this extension had already been prepared when the Commission adopted revised maps for the TEN-T network in Ukraine earlier in the month.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...











Commission amends TEN-T proposal to reflect impacts on infrastructure of Russia’s war of aggression against Ukraine


The Commission today proposed to amend its December 2021 proposal on the revision of the TEN-T Regulation.




transport.ec.europa.eu


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561794319186595844


----------



## metacatfry (Aug 13, 2012)

As far as I know this Basarabyaska section was the last link in the chain allowing for broad gauge trains to travel directly from Odesa to Galati, instead of having to go all the way north of Moldova. Galati is a major port for barges and ships, so this is really a significant boost to the export ability of Ukrainian products.
It seems only grain and oil seed bunker ships are allowed in and out of Odesa through the Russian blockade, so this rail link will probably mainly help export other goods, like steel or coal, helping the ukrainian economy.


----------



## pettylein (Jul 13, 2021)

metacatfry said:


> As far as I know this Basarabyaska section was the last link in the chain allowing for broad gauge trains to travel directly from Odesa to Galati, instead of having to go all the way north of Moldova. Galati is a major port for barges and ships, so this is really a significant boost to the export ability of Ukrainian products.
> It seems only grain and oil seed bunker ships are allowed in and out of Odesa through the Russian blockade, so this rail link will probably mainly help export other goods, like steel or coal, helping the ukrainian economy.


Correct. And most importantly, to avoid Transnistria, because you never know what is going on there.


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

Ukraine has completed restoration of railway tracks to Romanian border on two sections in Transcarpathia region. Now Romania has to restore the railway sections on its side of the border (orange - previously functioning lines; green - opened this year; red - to be completed).
























Source


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Log into Facebook


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Lviv Railway Station_








_© transphoto.org_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## vitacit (Feb 8, 2008)

Regarding new connections to Romania - what about new connection to Slovakia between Uzhorod and Velke Kapusany ?


----------



## MiaM (Jul 2, 2010)

vitacit said:


> Regarding new connections to Romania - what about new connection to Slovakia between Uzhorod and Velke Kapusany ?


According to the now old maps at : maps of railway-networks there seems to already be a broad gauge connection there, that goes all the way to Haniska in Slovakia.

Since it's so close to Chop I would guess that passenger traffic at the line you mention would only be useful for local and shorter regional trips, as the line to Chop seems to be on a main line that would probably be better suitable for longer distance travel.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

vitacit said:


> Regarding new connections to Romania - what about new connection to Slovakia between Uzhorod and Velke Kapusany ?


I totally understand your question. The broad gauge line from Uzhorod doesn’t pas big cities like Kosice. I would be in favour to extend the normal gauge line from Velke Kapusany to Uzhorod. UZ/Alexander Kamyshin will announce a plan by the end of this year.


----------



## lunarwhite (Jun 18, 2014)

A further step toward standard gauge lines into Ukraine.

Not broad gauge to Europe, but normal gauge to Ukraine


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Commission initiates feasibility study to better connect Ukrainian and Moldovan railway networks with EU


The European Commission is today taking another step towards improving the EU’s transport connections with Ukraine and Moldova.




transport.ec.europa.eu


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Kozhedub said:


> Ukraine has completed restoration of railway tracks to Romanian border on two sections in Transcarpathia region. Now Romania has to restore the railway sections on its side of the border (orange - previously functioning lines; green - opened this year; red - to be completed).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


opened on 12.10.














S-a redeschis linia de cale ferată Valea Vişeului-Berlibas, linie de tranzit la graniţa cu Ucraina


SRCF Cluj a redeschis linia de cale ferată de la Valea Vişeului-Berlibas, o linie de tranzit pentru trenurile de călători, care are drept scop îmbunătăţirea conexiunii infrastructurii feroviare dintre Ucraina...




www.mediafax.ro





on the line Campulung Tisa-Terezva it is still U/C with opening planned in November.

👍


----------



## doc7austin (Jun 24, 2012)

A travel review about the International Train No. 100Д Minsk, Belarus - Zaporizhzhia, Ukraine. This has happened in 2019. That train was permanently withdrawn in March 2020 due to the pandemic.







Enjoy!


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588940542817488896


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590307520572461057


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

del


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

Space Lover said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590307520572461057





Space Lover said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590307520572461057


Pardon my ignorance on the issue, but how is the break in standards, primarily track gauge, at the border (if there are any) handled on this run?

Mike


----------



## lunarwhite (Jun 18, 2014)

A video about the Kyiv-Chisinau train.




__ https://www.facebook.com/122264309574/posts/10160946012404575


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

mgk920 said:


> Pardon my ignorance on the issue, but how is the break in standards, primarily track gauge, at the border (if there are any) handled on this run?


1520 mm gauge is used on the entire route.


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Lyman after the ruZZian occupation*








_© Meta_

*The town was liberated by the Armed Forces of Ukraine a month ago


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

--


----------



## eu01 (Oct 14, 2005)

What? Didn't they steal ALL the copper wires? After the WW2 they took everything, even rails. Fortunately this time they were in a hurry, it seems.


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593645321070026754


----------



## lunarwhite (Jun 18, 2014)

Here is a report with a video about the arrival of the first passenger train into Kherson.

https://www.yahoo.com/now/crowds-greet-first-train-kyiv-124141646.html?guccounter=1


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Lviv Railway Station_ 
































_Pics by Ruslan Lytvyn_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Christmas Train*

The Christmas train was spotted in Sloviansk, Kramatorsk, Balakliia, Izium, Kherson and other frontline cities._

































© редпост


----------



## pettylein (Jul 13, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608950026491023361


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609285892660658176


----------

